# récupérer info sur volumes dans terminal



## p4bl0 (17 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour, je voudrais savoir si quelqu'un connait une commande qui peut me donné des info sur un volume (type, num. de série, taille...) et comment on s'en sert (arguments pour choisir le volume etc...)


merci


----------



## daffyb (18 Novembre 2005)

dans le terminal un petit
sudo pdisk -l
pour exemple
ensuite te fera un
man pdisk
bonne lecture


----------



## FjRond (18 Novembre 2005)

```
$ diskutil info disk0
```


```
$ disktool -l
```


----------



## p4bl0 (20 Novembre 2005)

Merci à tout les deux, j'essaierai ça ce soir, je vous tient au courant.


----------



## p4bl0 (29 Novembre 2005)

fiouuuu j'ai enfin put essayer ce que vous m'avez donné hier soir.
Ça marche mais il n'y a pas ce que je veut dedans (le numéro de série d'une clef usb... pas grave...



merci en tout cas


----------

